# Thursday Fun - £3000 What would you buy



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

Just a bit of fun, No other reason.

If you had £3000 to spend on a watch or watches, what would you buy?

Would you buy 1 watch for the whole amount, two expensive watches, or many mid or cheaper watches?

Would be interesting to know, doesn't need to be in detail, but what you already have.

So if you have 15 "cheaper" watches, would you go and buy that 1 expensive one, or get another 15?

Note:

I've picked £3k so that it is enough to buy a lovely watch, but not enough for everyone to say they want that solid gold diamond encrusted 1 in a million watch.

Plus it's my game so I make the rules :thumbsup:

I'll start it off:

I have just one expensive watch, and I think I'd look for one divers watch, new or used, and either an Omega Seamaster Divers watch, blue or black face, or a Rolex equivalent.

What would your's be?

Pictures also welcome!!


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

At the moment it would be the original speemaster, Going up well in value and look amazing even today.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

A day late i'm afraid. Speedy professional, but only needed half the budget, so no idea what i'd buy with the other half  One day I wouldn't mind a cal 321 speedy.

I'd also be tempted by an orange doxa sub. Kicking myself for missing a UK ebay auction the other day which ended at £900.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

A Tissot Valjoux, a Victorinox Swiss army auto, and whatever else took my fancy :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

sinn 104 on bracelet and blow the other 2 grand on my half of a cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> sinn 104 on bracelet and blow the other 2 grand on my half of a cruise :thumbsup:


 No, no,no

you don't get any change, anything not spent on a watch is lost, its like a voucher!!

:laugh:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Cosd said:


> No, no,no
> 
> you don't get any change, anything not spent on a watch is lost, its like a voucher!!
> 
> :laugh:


 ok, i'd buy 3 sinn 103's then ......... and then sell 2 :biggrin:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I hate this game. Did we not just do this in about 45 different price brackets last week? :laugh:

Okie dokie, I will buy 3000 scratch cards and spend any winnings on a Casio F91, coke and hookers. :yes:


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> I hate this game. Did we not just do this in about 45 different price brackets last week? :laugh:
> 
> Okie dokie, I will buy 3000 scratch cards and spend any winnings on a Casio F91, coke and hookers. :yes:


 That's a yellow card!!

Watch your step!



Rotundus said:


> ok, i'd buy 3 sinn 103's then ......... and then sell 2 :biggrin:


 That's the problem with rules, everyone wants to find a way around them!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

@Cosd that's not a pop at you, i just really like coke and hookers... :thumbsup:

*No, course not really.

If I really have to contribute, then;
If it's my own £3k I'd do the very boring thing and put it into a "safe" Submariner none-date.
If it's someone giving me £3k to spend frivolously then I'd try a Seiko Marine Master and an Astron.


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> @Cosd that's not a pop at you, i just really like coke and hookers... :thumbsup:
> 
> *No, course not really.
> 
> ...


 If you'd said coke and hookers in the first instance, you wouldn't have got the yellow card!!

Rescinded


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

If i could find mint examples of the following..

A Breitling aerospace Evo, SMPC and a PRS-68

then id retire from this madness


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'd get a nice gold Aston Gerard, if the £3,000 would stretch to that sort of quality :thumbsup:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't generally like Breitlings but a vintage Navitimer or the Speedie Tintin.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Would have to be a Speedmaster , and possibly a Longines Greenlander ( bit of a wild card ) just so i could own one for a while and see if i could understand why these so called Greenlanders command such high prices , i know the story about if they were actually used on the 1950s expedition but the name just seems to have stuck i guess .


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Speedmaster pro or maybe used rolex


----------



## Thursdays Child (Sep 25, 2015)

I'd go for the new 36mm Pilot from IWC.

Tried it on this week and now I WANT IT !

Don't suppose there'd be any change, but if there were, it'd have to be a diet coke...... :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I'd have an E500 burn around in it for a bit then swap Bond for his LV


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd buy a drone...a DJI Inspire.....oh sorry...did it have to be a watch?.......

I'll get me coat.....


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Thursdays Child said:


> I'd go for the new 36mm Pilot from IWC.
> 
> Tried it on this week and now I WANT IT !
> 
> Don't suppose there'd be any change, but if there were, it'd have to be a diet coke...... :biggrin:


 I was going to say exactly that. Then lose it to a hooker after a few lines.

:biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> I'd have an E500 burn around in it for a bit then swap Bond for his LV


 Good luck with that one

:biggrin:

A £3.99 petrol station quartz, Vodka & Hookers with the change

Coke is overrated I prefer Red Bull

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Being completely unpretentious I would go for this..... I believe it is in the price range :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Good luck with that one
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 well this is what google suggests with hookers  . Good luck. I'd rather tackle Maggy.










Don't fancy the Astra either :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> well this is what google suggests with hookers  . Good luck. I'd rather tackle Maggy.


 After a few Smirnoffs they'll look fine.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> After a few Smirnoffs they'll look fine.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 that is exactly how maggy got den :laugh:

watches are nice Mr B...But :laugh:


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

This off evilbay

311552352429

Is posting this OK?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> After a few Smirnoffs they'll look fine.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:












Especially the bespectacled, moustachioud one, back, [email protected] me, Bond....that Red Bull's strong stuff innit?........... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know guys... the one on the right, in the red dress..., has an awful lot of arm hair...! ! The other 4..., hell yes and twice on Sunday.


----------

